# Multiple ROMs on Vivid?



## calikevin (Jun 28, 2012)

I've tried apps like BootManager but its not compatible with the Vivid.. Has anyone successfully booted multiple custom ROMs on their Vivid? If not, lets get it going!

Sent from my HTC HoliCakes using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daspazz (Apr 14, 2012)

calikevin said:


> I've tried apps like BootManager but its not compatible with the Vivid.. Has anyone successfully booted multiple custom ROMs on their Vivid? If not, lets get it going!
> 
> Sent from my HTC HoliCakes using Tapatalk 2


You should check out goomanager


----------



## synergy (May 10, 2012)

calikevin said:


> I've tried apps like BootManager but its not compatible with the Vivid.. Has anyone successfully booted multiple custom ROMs on their Vivid? If not, lets get it going!
> 
> Sent from my HTC HoliCakes using Tapatalk 2


You set the large boot.img option?


----------



## calikevin (Jun 28, 2012)

I have goo manager, rom toolbox pro, and rom manager... Does goo manager have an option to have more than one ROM installed?

Synergy, not quite sure what you are referring to, I am still new to the droid dev scene.. I DO know that youre hot right now haha

Sent from my S-off HTC HoliCakes using Tapatalk 2


----------



## synergy (May 10, 2012)

calikevin said:


> I have goo manager, rom toolbox pro, and rom manager... Does goo manager have an option to have more than one ROM installed?
> 
> Synergy, not quite sure what you are referring to, I am still new to the droid dev scene.. I DO know that youre hot right now haha
> 
> Sent from my S-off HTC HoliCakes using Tapatalk 2


Most new devices and ICS roms require the "large boot(.img)" option in bootmanager checked for it to work. I seem to recall it working on vivid, however can't test at the moment. I think it's just an issue of a setting like that not being enabled.


----------



## calikevin (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks Boss, I'll give it a shot.. Might you be able to help me with these settings too, that maybe help me figure out where to look? Much appreciated!

Sent from my S-off HTC HoliCakes using Tapatalk 2


----------



## calikevin (Jun 28, 2012)

Okay, so using Android System Info app, I was able to find all the info I need except the "sdcardblock" still eludes me.. here are all the mounts currently used by my Vivid:

Mount points 
MountPoint Name 
Type Options

- /rootfs rootfs ro,relatime

- /dev tmpfs tmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,mode=755

- /dev/pts devpts devpts rw,relatime,mode=600

- /proc proc proc rw,relatime

- /sys sysfs sysfs rw,relatime

- /system /dev/block/mmcblk0p29 ext4 rw,relatime,user_xattr,barrier=1,data=ordered

- /data /dev/block/mmcblk0p34 ext4 rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_xattr,barrier=1,data=ordered,noauto_da_alloc

- /cache /dev/block/mmcblk0p35 ext4 rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_xattr,barrier=1,data=ordered

- /devlog /dev/block/mmcblk0p30 ext4 rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_xattr,barrier=1,data=ordered

- /vendor/firmware/misc /dev/block/mmcblk0p17 vfat ro,relatime,fmask=0000,dmask=0000,allow_utime=0022,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=lower,errors=remount-ro

- /vendor/firmware/adsp /dev/block/mmcblk0p21 vfat ro,relatime,fmask=0000,dmask=0000,allow_utime=0022,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=lower,errors=remount-ro

- /vendor/firmware/misc_mdm /dev/block/mmcblk0p18 vfat ro,relatime,fmask=0000,dmask=0000,allow_utime=0022,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=lower,errors=remount-ro

- /acct none cgroup rw,relatime,cpuacct

- /mnt/asec tmpfs tmpfs rw,relatime,mode=755,gid=1000

- /mnt/obb tmpfs tmpfs rw,relatime,mode=755,gid=1000

- /app-cache tmpfs tmpfs rw,relatime,size=8192k,mode=755,gid=1000

- /dev/cpuctl none cgroup rw,relatime,cpu

- /data/secure/data tmpfs tmpfs rw,relatime,mode=755,gid=1000

- /data/d /data/d debugfs rw,relatime

- /data/htcfs htcfs fuse.htcfs rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other

- /sys/kernel/debug none debugfs rw,relatime

- /data/DxDrm/fuse DxDrmServerIpc fuse.DxDrmServerIpc rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other

- /mnt/sdcard /dev/block/vold/179:36 vfat rw,dirsync,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,uid=1000,gid=1015,fmask=0202,dmask=0202,allow_utime=0020,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,utf8,errors=remount-ro

- /mnt/secure/asec /dev/block/vold/179:36 vfat rw,dirsync,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,uid=1000,gid=1015,fmask=0202,dmask=0202,allow_utime=0020,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,utf8,errors=remount-ro

- /mnt/sdcard/.android_secure tmpfs tmpfs ro,relatime,size=0k,mode=000

- /mnt/sdcard/ext_sd /dev/block/vold/179:65 vfat rw,dirsync,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,uid=1000,gid=1015,fmask=0702,dmask=0702,allow_utime=0020,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,utf8,errors=remount-ro

Hopefully someone can figure it out with all this.

Sent from my S-off HTC HoliCakes using Tapatalk 2


----------



## h20polo (Jul 7, 2012)

I am working with the Developer for boot manager I use it


----------



## calikevin (Jun 28, 2012)

I was going to try and email them tonight too, let us know if you get anywhere

Sent from my S-off HTC HoliCakes using Tapatalk 2


----------



## h20polo (Jul 7, 2012)

I am currently working boot manager on Vivid it will be out soon


----------



## calikevin (Jun 28, 2012)

Any progress on this?

Sent from my De-Sensed HTC Vivid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darkfleet (Jul 9, 2012)

^^ I hope so


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------

